# new 65cc kauffman alum heads



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all I pulled the trigger and ordered the Kauffman D port 65cc heads for my stroker 455 replacing # 62 stock heads..I was having problems with motor starting and when it ran gave this bad smell of unburned HC I am hoping this will solve most of the issue I know there should be little smell but my neighbor's bitching when ever I start the GTO cam is not that radical its a hyd roller with 500 lift if any you guy have a problem like this any info to help bring it down somewhat :frown2:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope you have dished pistons to get your compression down around 10:1, or all your neighbor will be smelling is race fuel.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> Hope you have dished pistons to get your compression down around 10:1, or all your neighbor will be smelling is race fuel.


yes I have 30cc dish ross pistons set up was made to run 9.5 with 670 stock heads I was thinking going 56cc heads but that would be close to 11.1


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Your neighbor should be happy he doesn't live next to me. I'd burn him out..


Anyway, I'd like to see some pics of those heads when you get them!


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Your neighbor should be happy he doesn't live next to me. I'd burn him out..
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to see some pics of those heads when you get them!


I live in a bad area for people that like muscle cars some times Nabors calls cops and tells them I am tiring to poison him and cry disturbing the piece running my GTO...... I put 28'' mufflers on the GOT no headers exhaust manifolds try keep the piece it sucks all yuppies around were I live.... ill take photos of new Kauffman and post them when I get them less than 2 weeks :Angel_anim:


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

My condolences on your lousy neighbor. Let me guess, he (or she) is a retiree? Most of my neighbors are pretty cool but I do have one that complains also. And yes, this one does not work and complained when I pulled mine out at 9AM on a Saturday.

Good luck with the heads.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Luckily my neighbor across the street repairs Harleys out in his barn so when i first fired the motor with open headers and rattled his windows he came over to help...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife always says we need to be mindful and respect the neighbors and doesn't like me to take the car out too late or too early. I say *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^! em', I'll drive my completely street legal car whenever I damn well please.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> My wife always says we need to be mindful and respect the neighbors and doesn't like me to take the car out too late or too early. I say *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^! em', I'll drive my completely street legal car whenever I damn well please.


It can be 3 pm on weekday or weekend and Nabors bitch I put 28" turbo mufflers with exhaust manifolds on gto sounds stock almost idle car out of driveway.. now when I start they bitch about smell of exhaust...I even posted on this site how I could tune car so exhaust burns cleaner/less co :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::cuss:


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's my recommendation, don't spend any money trying to tune your GTO to appease your neighbors. You will never get the emissions clean enough where they won't complain. These people don't seem to have anything better to do than hassle you. 

As long as your not out in your driveway idling all day long, when they drop by to complain, invite them to call the cops (from their own phone of course). A few BS calls from them and they'll be the ones with legal issues.

Good luck!


----------

